# Collar vs harness



## Judy-Ron (Jan 2, 2020)

We are new to goating but I have been training dogs in obedience and teaching dog obedience for over 30 years.   After a two week orientation in their new home we took our two little wethers to the pet store with us and fitted them with harnesses for leash training.  We started slowly by allowing them to go where they wanted so they didn't know they were tethered following them around our yard and just let them explore.  After a while we started putting a little pressure on the leash so they would follow us instead of going where they wanted to go...  It took a good two weeks of daily training but now our little guys are walking beautifully on their leashes.  They are allowed to stop now and again to pick up a leaf or a stick to chew on but we keep them moving most of the time.  Our training sessions don't last more than 10 minutes a day and it's been wonderful.

Ron and I contract hay rides for churches, schools and other organizations and we take the goats with us.  The kids love the goats and our goats are now very socialized toward the outside world.


----------



## chickens really (Jan 27, 2020)

That's great. My two kids are leash trained too. I use a collar and we go for walks daily.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 27, 2020)

Collars are OK if you just need something you can grab in a hurry, but my observation is that goats really can't take much pressure on their necks without getting choked. There are lots of places where you can buy halters specifically designed for goats (most for $10 or less), or, if you are handy, make one yourself.


----------



## Judy-Ron (Jan 30, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> Collars are OK if you just need something you can grab in a hurry, but my observation is that goats really can't take much pressure on their necks without getting choked. There are lots of places where you can buy halters specifically designed for goats (most for $10 or less), or, if you are handy, make one yourself.


I agree.  We bought our harnesses at Petco.  They are for dogs but they do very well for the goats too.  Because I wanted mesh harnesses to protect their necks and chests these work just great.  Yes. they are more expensive but there is ample room for growth so we can use them for a long time before we have to replace them.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 1, 2020)

Well...I firmly disagree. Mine walk better on






 a leash and collar than most dogs...


----------



## Judy-Ron (Feb 1, 2020)

Ok, if you like the collars and leash then go for it.  I still prefer the harnesses, but each to their own....  Have fun with them anyway.  We do....


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 1, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Well...I firmly disagree. Mine walk better on a leash and collar than most dogs...



Possibly because, as I said, a relatively small amount of pressure on their necks nearly chokes them. A dog with a strong, muscular neck may lean into a collar, but the anatomy of a goat's neck is different, so it won't - unless panicked. 

The idea of a halter is the same as with a horse - if you control the head, you control the animal.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Judy-Ron said:


> Ok, if you like the collars and leash then go for it.  I still prefer the harnesses, but each to their own....  Have fun with them anyway.  We do....


How old were your goats when you started the training...I have a one month old kid, new to my farm, but I don’t want to take her away from mama too young to do that...but I like the idea.... Either leash or harness...I have both..


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2020)

I showed goats for years and we used collars.  But, we spent time with them and taught them to lead.  A harness is an invitation for a goat to pull - in my experience.  A halter however seems to work well in a goat that's never had lead training.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 1, 2020)

I like halters the best, but do use colllars sometimes. But yes, if they are not use to it, they can choke a bit. Here's a picture of two young Nigerian Dwarfs we trained to pull a cart.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2020)

Love, love, love it!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Since I wrote last I have been walking my two new goats, the baby, now 2mths and her momma, one leashes twice a day.  They actually cry for me to come and go on our walks!?,  they love it!  They also know that there are other goats in the big barn...and they are soooo. Curious about why they don’t get to go in there tooo.  . They walk great!  We really have no pulling issues!  Nothing like training a new puppy to walk on a leash!!  Sometimes they get excited and want to run, and I have to slow them down, but there’s no jerking involved, and I’m careful.  I would never think of hurting them.  I would just let go of the leash.  They are not going anywhere...so, theyll come right back to me.  I just want to teach them on the leash now, so that know the boundaries when they meet the other goats, who free range.  I want them all to blend together so well.


----------

